# Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?



## michelthemaster (10. September 2017)

*Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bereits vorab etwas im Internet nach einer Lösung gesucht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden. Deswegen bitte ich die Fachkundigen hier, mir zu erklären wie ich vorgehen kann. Mein aktueller Setup schaut wie folgt aus:

Logitech Z623 an LG 4K IPS Monitor angeschlossen. PC angeschlossen über Displayport und die beiden Konsolen (Xbox One sowie WiiU über HDMI, dies alles gleichzeitig). Wenn ich die Quelle am Monitor umstelle, wird das Audio-Signal durchgeschleift. Die Lösung funktioniert für mich super.

Jetzt möchte ich aber umsteigen von den ollen Logitech Dingern, auf ein 

Edifier S550 Encore 5.1 Soundsystem!

Da dieses wie der Name schon sagt, ein 5.1 System ist, hier einfach die Frage: Kann ich es ähnlich lösen wie aktuell? Selbstverständlich hat mein Monitor nur ein Klinkenstecker, Displayport sowie 2x HDMI.

Für eine Lösung wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, hab einfach mangels Erfahrung kein Plan, wie so ein System angeschlossen werden muss.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## HGHarti (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Hallo ,
wenn dein Monitor ein Audioausgang hat sollte es klappen.

Schaue mal bei TomsHardware die haben einen Digital Decoder dazwischen gebaut.

In wie weit der Klang bei der ersten Methode leidet kann ich nicht sagen.

Du kannst halt nur eine Quelle über 5.1 anschließen und der Rest ist halt nur Stereo und wird vom Soundsystem umgewandelt.

Wenn mann einen AV Reciver ,so wie ich es mache,benutzt hat mann halt mehrere HDMI Eingänge und nur der PC hängt mit einem Optischen Kabel Kabel daran.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Hey HGHarti, danke schon einmal für deine Antwort.

Ja, den Test von TomsHardware hab ich gelesen und auch gesehen, dass die da so ein Teil dazwischen geklemmt haben. Das heißt, selbst mit diesem Decoer hätte ich entweder am PC ODER an den Konsolen 5.1? Geht das nicht auch beides? Wenn es nicht ohne dieses Teil geht, wärst du so nett und würdest mir da etwas in die Richtung empfehlen? Habe ich echt keine Ahnung 

Grüße

Micha

PS: Ach und noch etwas: Ich habe eine externe (über USB) Creative X-Fi. Gibt es mit der Lösung überhaupt noch einen Anwendungszweck für die Karte?


----------



## HGHarti (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Ich würde warten und sparen und mir einen AV Reciver zu legen.

Bekommt als SET mit Lautsprecher schon um die 500€.

Und halt immer schauen das man ältere Modelle bekommt,die sind dann auch billiger.

Ich habe einen Pioneer VSX 923 und ein 5.1 Lautsprecher System von Teufel.
Daran habe ich meinen PC,die One,einen Blueray Player und den Sky  Reciver angeschlossen.

Ein Pioneer muss es nicht sein man kann auch Denon oder Yamaha ect nehmen.

Der Reciver ist das Grundgerüst und die Lautsprecher kann man im Laufe der Jahre dazu kaufen bzw verbessern.

Für meine Zwecke hat er alles was ich brauche.Er kann 4 K durch schleifen und hat True HD was mir sehr wichtig ist da ich viele Musik Blue Rays habe.

In meinem PC habe ich eine gute Asus Soundkarte,die nur Sinn macht wenn ich über Kofhörer  Spiele oder direkt ein Aktives 5.1 System angeschlossen habe.

Die meiste Zeit höre ich über den Reciver und da würde auch die Interne Soundkarte reichen da es ja über ein Digitales Kabel angeschlossen ist.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Hey Kollege, ist das von mir genannte System denn nicht empfehlenswert? Budget wäre mit allem drum und dran maximal 600€.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## HGHarti (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Das kann ich leider nicht sagen,für mich wäre es nichts da es einfach nicht die passenden Eingänge hat.

Im Wohnzimmer habe ich nur eine Soundbar da meine FRAU das Kabel Chaos nicht möchte und da musste ich mich auch entscheiden ob der Unitymedi Reciver oder der Bluray Player über HDMI angeschlossen wird.

Es kommt halt darauf an was dir wichtig ist.

Ob es empfehlenswert ist müssen Leute beurteilen die es benutzen


----------



## max310kc (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe sollte es schon brauchbar sein. 

Aber um von allen Quellen 5.1 zu bekommen musst du halt noch einigen Aufwand betreiben. 
Du brauchst da zusätzlich noch einen Umschalter, einen Decoder und je nach Mainboard eventuell auch noch eine Soundkarte. Kostet sicher nochmal zwischen 50 und 100€ 

Und für den Preis könnte man schon brauchbare Zusammenstellungen mit gebrauchtem AVR bekommen.

edit:
Du bräuchtest: Decoder+Switch und Soundkarte mit DTS-C/DD-L (sonst geht bei spielen höchstwahrscheinlich kein 5.1).
Außerdem funktioniert dann der Wechsel nicht mehr automatisch mit der Bildquelle. 
Letzeres würde mit AVR+Passivlautsprecher wieder klappen.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*



max310kc schrieb:


> Wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe sollte es schon brauchbar sein.
> 
> Aber um von allen Quellen 5.1 zu bekommen musst du halt noch einigen Aufwand betreiben.
> Du brauchst da zusätzlich noch einen Umschalter, einen Decoder und je nach Mainboard eventuell auch noch eine Soundkarte. Kostet sicher nochmal zwischen 50 und 100€
> ...



Hey Kollege, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Wärst du vielleicht so nett, in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich schon gerne bei dem Edifier System bleiben möchte, mir mal dass passende Zubehör zu schreiben welches ich brauche? Das wäre toll, bin halt wirklich ahnungslos. Bin aber guter Dinge, dass du und Harti mir da entsprechend weiterhelfen könnt 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## max310kc (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Grade eine Minute zu spät reineditiert. Steht inzwischen ein Beispiel mit dabei.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*



max310kc schrieb:


> Grade eine Minute zu spät reineditiert. Steht inzwischen ein Beispiel mit dabei.



Vielen Dank,

den Decoder habe ich mir schon angesehen. Wie müsste in dem Beispiel dann die Audioquelle ausgewählt werden? Wenn das relativ schnell geht, wäre mir das praktikabel genug. Aber für das Verständnis: Mit dieser Lösung hätte ich dann nur am PC 5.1 Sound nicht aber an der Xbox One und WiiU?

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## max310kc (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Am Decoder ist ein Knopf, mit dem man die Quellen wechseln kann.

Wenn du Xbox und PC mit Toslink bzw. Coax an den Decoder anschließt müsste 5.1 klappen. 

Die WiiU ist aber problematisch. Da bekommst du wohl höchstens Stereo und das auch nur recht unelegant: WiiU->Monitor->Decoder 
Sofern ich nichts übersehe bekommst du aus der nur mit nem AVR 5.1 raus.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*



max310kc schrieb:


> Am Decoder ist ein Knopf, mit dem man die Quellen wechseln kann.
> 
> Wenn du Xbox und PC mit Toslink bzw. Coax an den Decoder anschließt müsste 5.1 klappen.
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich sind der PC über Displayport sowie die Konsolen über HDMI verbunden. Die Boxen sind (momentan) direkt an den Monitor angebunden, ohne etwas dazwischen. Ja, wenn 5.1 nicht mit der WiiU geht, wäre das kein Weltuntergang, Filme gucke ich eh fast nur über die Xbox und zum Spielen / Musik reicht auch 2.1 (PC und WiiU).

Wie müsste ich dann mit dem Decoder alles verbinden sodass ich 5.1 Sound über die Xbox / PC erhalte? Der Kauf steht wahrscheinlich schon nächsten Monat an 

Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Grüße

Micha

PS: Meinst du der Decoder taugt etwas? Könnte maximal 100€ für den Kram ausgeben, darf gerne auch gebraucht sein wenn es da etwas Besseres gibt.

PS2: Was haltet ihr von dieser Anlage: Teufel Concept E Digital - 5.1 Komplettanlage?


----------



## HGHarti (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

Bin mit Teufel sehr zu frieden.

Kauf sie einfach und teste das System.

Kannst sie bis zu 8 Wochen testen und bei nicht gefallen zurück geben.

Würde mich aber vorher noch mal bei denen Erkundigen,die sind sehr nett und helfen auch.

ICh selber hatte mal so ein 5,1 Set für den PC.

Später hatte mein Bruder 2 der Speaker für den 7.1 Einsatz am AVR genutzt,ein andere Kollege den Rest als 2.1 zum Radio hören am PC.

ICh selber habe ein 10 Jahres altes LT3 5,1 System und habe mir vor 2 Jahren die Ultima MK2 dazu geholt und bin voll begeistert


----------



## michelthemaster (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Bin mit Teufel sehr zu frieden.
> 
> Kauf sie einfach und teste das System.
> 
> ...



Hey Kollege,

ich denke ich hole mir dann das etwas teurere Teufel System. Dann muss ich nix mit dem Decoder fummeln etc und hab dazu auch noch Bluetooth (was eigentlich ganz praktisch wäre für Partys etc).

Danke euch allen für die Antworten!

Grüße

Micha


----------



## HGHarti (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

dann melde dich mal wenn du es getestet hast


----------



## michelthemaster (23. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

So Leute, wie gewünscht melde ich mich hier mal nochmal.

Das Teufel System ist angekommen, bin soweit auch zufrieden (der Aufbau insbesondere das Zuschneiden der Audiokabel war aber etwas Arbeit). Filme + Musik gehen problemlos, auch die WiiU wird erkannt. Nur beim PC habe ich das Problem, dass sobald ich ein Spiel starte, kein Sound mehr da ist. Sobald das Spiel geschlossen ist, ist der Sound wieder da... Der PC ist über USB mit der Anlage verbunden.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## wobix (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*

ist das Teufel System als Standard in den Wiedergabegeräten eingestellt?

Gruß Jan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michelthemaster (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wie 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen (Monitor, Konsolen + PC gleichzeitig)?*



wobix schrieb:


> ist das Teufel System als Standard in den Wiedergabegeräten eingestellt?
> 
> Gruß Jan
> 
> ...




Hey Jan,

danke für die Antwort. Ich hab es bereits beheben können  Die Auflösung: Die Lautsprecher sind über USB angeschlossen. Dies vorher aber noch über einen USB-Verteiler, und jener war auch die Ursache für ausbleibenden Sound. Jetzt hab ich die Anlage direkt am USB angeschlossen und alles passt!

Grüße

Micha


----------

